# second negative IVF cycle- should I ask for more tests?



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just had a second negative cycle and have follow up consultation planned for next week.  Seen the follow up post and questions which I used last time but should we start again for more tests now such as immune issues etc?


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi beachgirl I'm in the same boat and wondering what else I can do too..hope someone offers some help soon - hope you are ok - I'm v weepy but also trying to start a plan..A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

DAisy- hope that you're coping ok.  It's just so hard and unfair isn't it.  Do you know where you want to go from here?


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi beachgirl,

We got a BFN on Friday - i know we were testing around about the same time.  We're starting our cycle soon and consultation next week.

We're in the same boat as you - not sure what things as you said - immune questions we can ask.

Speak soon 

Love Two** x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Two- are you planning to give it another go soon?


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi beachgirl
one minute i'm ok the next i'm angry DH just taken two days off to be with me. It is so unfair but i'll try not to rant ...

I'm waiting to hear from our consultant in Norway to see if he has any ideas on what we could do differently ... I now feel like what's wrong with the embies why don't they implant.. we thought it was just the sperm that was the problem now I don't know.

I think we would like to go back to Norway for another try but will see what the consultant says about that.

I also just went thru the success rates for loads of clinics in the uk (why didn't we do that before) and was surprised that BCRM aren't that high..in fact where I thought I had a 30% chance it seems there was only a 16% chance...so am getting my head around that too. I thought 3 goes would be enough but now just read 4 goes at my age gives a 66% chance....

anyway how are you today? feeling like life is on hold? 

Two - how are you hon?

Big hugs - and what are your plans?

A xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry you got BFN's have no advice but has to be worth asking for more tests.. but just wanted to give you all a big  

Cat x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok so far today, have been out as needed to cancel a holiday we'd booked for xmas, looked at changing it to next year but because I haven't a clue what'll be happening it was too messy...


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Beachgirl,

We're hoping to start our next cycle in end of November.  Financially it has been very draining and we are still having to pay for our last credit card.

Touch wood it works third time or fourth ET time!

What about you - when are you going to start?

Love Two**


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Two- have a follow up next week and then depends on what consultant suggests test wise will look into having those asap and then if the outcome is good look at starting tx again in Feb/March time next year.  Got 2 weddings back to back in April so can't start then but would also fancya  break away in Feb.


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Guys...so sorry to hear about your bfns...its soul destroying isnt it? We have had chemicals and negatives and have finally decided against the clinics wishes to see George at Care in Notts. He specialises in immunology.  Have you seen the book "is your body baby friendly?" By Dr. Beer. Sooooperb reading and rightly or wrongly it does give hope. 

Fingers crossed for you .


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ordered it last week from Amazon so dependant on how fast they deliver with this postal strike should be here this week.  We are thinking of trying care if current clinic can't offer anything else for us.


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

I just ordered that book from amazon too - sounds interesting.

I am feeling a bit better today - have stopped crying at least.

Hope you will pick up a bit soon too beachgirl.

Melb - does the immunolgy stuff cost a lot more? We are stretched financially but of course it does sound hopeful - when you have two good embies put back twice you do think what else is going wrong?

A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy- I was thinking of asking my GP if they would do the simple immune tests such as thyroid etc....dont' know if they will say yes?


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hi.
The level one tests come to about £400 I believe..that is from TDL in London. I am sure though that the GP could probably do some of the more simple tests on the level 1 list.
x


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

ok thank you for that I am going to try to se the GP tomorrow - see what she says..
am also going to push to appeal for an NHS tx....worth a try

dunno if its the sunshine or a blip but i do feel a lot better today - hope that goes for you all too

Ax


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy- I'm having an autumn clear out, changing curtains, selling things on Ebay and tidying cupboards out so that's helping me.


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hey beachgirl glad you are having a clear out probably what i should be doing but not quite got the ooomph yet..

I've been shopping and got some new cheapo tops in the sale I am feeling more like me again each day. I  can't wait to start reading that book I've ordered - just needing some more info on why I've had two BFN's - tho there probably aren't any answers really all just down to luck - or the lack of it.

Have a nice weekend  A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy - my book came today so have started reading it and he suggests immune testing straight away so will definately push for this next week when we have follow up.  Felt c**p today, no energy and feel as if in a dream x


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

aw hon I expect we will both go from energy and happier to slumpy miserable days.

on my first bfn once I stared planning my next tx i felt so much better but I had a horrible few days and then went to see the cousellor with DH - it really helped us both as we weren't really speaking much it was too raw..anyway hoping i don't fall into that pitt again this time.

I hope you get back your energy - I got a buzz from buying a few cheap things to wear and doing a diy facial cos i felt all grey and haggy 

the book sounds v interesting on the immumology stuff i don't know anything about that - mines not here yet - bloomin postal strike!

am of to my new house now just about got my head into gear for getting on with it now - catch up sunday eve - keep your chin up and be kind to yourself

A xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like you'll be busy Daisy, is there a lot of renovating to do?


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Beachgirl / da1sy - Just wanted to say i am sorry about your results, i also had my second bfn on the 5th oct and am gutted , i was wondering whether i should have some kind of test to see if my lining is ok with the embies etc and that it doesn't kill them for some reason?! It is so frustrating isn't it, we do our best to eat, drink and rest the way we should to give best hope for the embies and that's it bfn ?!    I don't understand because on both attempts the embriologist has said how they are very strong embies and they survived thaw 100% loosing no cells and going on to divide immediately - so WHY? do they not stick? Sorry i am ranting on but sadness at the result has turned to anger and the attitude of what's the point it will be the same next time (i know this is not the way to think but it is hard!) let me know what you find out etc, hope you get good luck and the answers you want !
babybug x
p.s one thing i noticed this time is i woke in absolute pain on day 7 a real crippling stomach pain and had to get up and walk around etc do you thing that was them trying to implant and my body rejecting them?.... so many questions it drives me mad


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

HI beachgirl how was your weekend - i'm back to work tomo - at least i've got a new top to wear  

yeah having to gut the new house - new kitchen and probs an extension and decorating everywhere! will keep us busy and skint!

hi babybug yes all these questions!!! twice we have lovely embies but they obvs didn't implant - why? we have yet to hear from our consultant to get any ideas from him - I suppose i cling on to the immunity idea as a possible solution - but on the otherhand there is so much still to learn on the magic of making babies I think its a bit hit and miss and you just have to wait till your luck arrives..? and then of course i think what if lady luck never does turn up for us...

anyway for now reading the book will give me something to think about.

Hope you are starting to feel a bit better - I still don't have a plan for what next but will certainly try again.

A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy- had a down day today, ended up having big argument with DH and throwing things but all's fine now.  There's only each other who know's what we're going through and only each other to shout at ....


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

oh beach girl hope things are better today?

I had a row with my mum on sunday and with dh last week - natural to be up and down i suppose.

I'm a bit peed off as still no reply from my consultant and I need some idea on if he will treat us again...  

my first day back at work was ok - at least i wasn't thinking about this stuff every minute. Dh away tonight so hope to be nice and chilled out and not miserable  

A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy

First day was ok, manager wasn't in today so haven't seen her yet but at least being at work helped me get mind of things for a short time, still thinking of  what happened but as you say being out of house was good. 

ENjoy your chilling evening, we've been for a walk to get some air and am now cooking dinner x


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi hon hope you had a nice evening - i was ok but got on the net and got to reading research on all this stuff - searching for a magic wand i suppose -and didn't get to bed till really late...

I must admit tho i am unhappy where I work it is actually better than obsessing about all this at home! sad or what!
grim day with the rain but am keeping busy - better get the tea on!
A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening, we've just eaten , I had a lovely sausage sandwich....yum yum.  Well saw manager today and that went ok so that's another obstacle dealt with.  Have made an appt to see my clinic's counsellor next Thursday and seeing occy health for a referral to work's counsellor next week too.  Feel better again today, stronger and more able to deal with things.

Planning to make a list of questions tonight to see consultant with on friday, half way through the Baby Friendly book which is good but intense..

Have a good night x


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi hon we had veggie sausages for tea - snap!

hmm might book up counselling session myself - stil included from our tx at BCRm..we had two sessions after the 1st BFN and it was really helpful.

I haven't gone public with my tx at work cos I am in the middle of re-applying for my job so paranoid they will get rid of me because I might get pg... but it does make it hard as some days you just don't want to be there etc and no one understands.. ah well I suppose there's not so many people who have a totally easy life.

I can't wait for that book to come!

Your appointment with the consultant has come round quickly - hope we can share what we both find out? I haven't heard from mine yet - got a worry he may not want to treat us again (hoping I'm just being paranoid!)

glad you are feeling better - I ok but have wobbles now and again

A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy, when's your follow up?  We're writing a list of questions for ours but I have a feeling he'll say it's a numbers game and that we can try again and maybe it'll work...erm I don't think so mr.


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi beach girl well i don't get a follow up this time as my tx was in norway. But heard by email Jon will treat us again and the embryo's were excellent so he doesn't know why it didn't work...

hmm got the the book and just started it is v positive on succeeding in the end tho..reckon i will push for assisted hatching and maybe heparin/aspirin will also drink protein powder (natural one)

but i have to see gynie next Fri to see if NHS here will remove my fibroid as Jon wants it removed before our next try...if they say yes then how long will i wait and if they say no what then..?

it is frustrating no knowing why tx fails BUT we have to be happy that it can mean there is no reason for it not to work next time - yes we need luck and mybe a few tries..but it does happen.

anyway keep your chin up hon  A xx


----------



## crowsfeet (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Beachgirl and Da1sy,

I think I'm in a similar situation. I have one more FET from my second cycle and have 5 BFN's up until now. Although a good responder it doesn't seem to make a difference for the implantation bit? Did you ask any questions at your follow up appointments? If so what did you ask? I will be going back end of Nov for next FET attempt.
Good luck to you both
Crowsfeet


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi crows feet no advice yet I have asked about having aspirin /heparin but Jon has not said - I think i will deffo drink pineapple juice as i read it has an anti -inflammatory in it which sounds like it could aid implantation... I am thinking of having my nmext go in january and will see what the consultant says then - maybe we have to just say its all down to luck??
Hope your FET goes ok - this could be the one hon! good luck!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy

I've been to my GP today and had four lots of blood taken for intial tests x


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi girls, just a quick question please.......
                                                      I definately want more testing done before next fet, but do i go to doctors (as in standard surgery gp) and ask for further testing? or ivf clinic consultant doctor?? as the latter doesnt seem concerned at alland also doesnt believe in aspirin which i would like to try??!! i did pineapple juice last time and brazil nuts.
    Also could i please ask what vits u girls take before and during - i take folic acid and not much else? should i be taking pregnacare or some kind of pregnancy multi vitamin
thanks is sooooo confusing and frustrating isnt it !!    
Beachgirl i hope you get the answers you want  

babybug xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babybug- I went to my own GP.  My clinic wanted me to have at least one more attempt before they'll think about testing for issues.

I take Wellwoman, selenium and magnesium and about to start on Udo's choice too.


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

ahh thanks beachgirl, do you know what the gp is now testing for


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Think nurse did

Prolactin
testosterone
LFT
Diabetes
RA
FSH
Thyroid
FBC
ESR

Will let you know when I get results back as these will say exactly what I had done.


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, Well I went to the doctor today.........
                                                       Was abit of a grovel and doc said clinic should be doing this , but he said he would put me in for more tests on tues morning !!!   
He said that i already have had some of the test i.e thyroid , testosterone , prolactin and all is normal ! but one thing i asked about was immune testing and he said he cant do that as is not authorised and said has anyone in my family got rheumatoid arthritis ?! to which i replied yes my father is incapacitated with it in his feet, ankles and knees since he was 25 upwards so from a very young age, he said i may be the same and my body fights and kills the embryos - so now i have come away thinking yeah great i am getting somewhere and now am worrying i have this immune issue and wont know from these results !!!

anyway hope all are well , is it usually 7 days for results?
thanks again babybug xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

BB- surely if you have a father that's predominent to RA your GP will test you?


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

well........you would have thought so hey........but i didnt even realise until today it is any kind of problem??!! My father was told when he had kids (me and my sisters) that we may inherate RA later on in life but didnrt realise it affects fertility? cant believe they havent tested? should i ring clinic and say and demand??
Hope you are ok babybug x


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi beachgirl, just wanted to update you that i got my results back from blood tests and all are "normal" , whatever that really means??!! how about you was yours ok??
babybug xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

BB-which tests did you have done?


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

mine were =
              diabetes
              LFT
              RA
              Esr
              FSH
all others have already been done last year (thyroid, prolactin etc)and were normal


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

BB- I had a few that were at the upper limits but nothing outside....not sure what to do now??


----------



## babybug (Jul 9, 2007)

no me neither, just going to hope and pray feb works!? not much else can do??!
dont think there are any more apart from the dna testing thing


----------

